# Duda sobre Generador de efecto Edison en FM



## marcelocg (Ene 22, 2011)

Estimados Amigos del foro, queria hacer una consulta sobre este novedoso (para mi) procesador de audio para fm. Hasta donde se, en este equipo se inyecta audio pasa por una valvula(tubo electronico) y a su salida de audio obtenemos un audio similar a los viejos amplificadores valvulares. La conocida empresa m31 lo esta ofreciendo yo queria saber si este aparato va antes o despues del procesador de audio? supongamos el conocido MKIII, por ahi googleando encontre este circuito, dice que mejora notablemente la calidad de audio. Es tan asi como se dice? desde ya aggradesco sus respuestas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

Son muy conocidas la calidad de sonido de los triodos, muy utilizados en previos de gran calidad, aunque sobre este circuito lo mejor es probar, si M31 los esta ofreciendo por algo ha de ser aunque esta marca no es el santo de mi devoción en materia de RF powers


----------



## GustyArte (Ene 22, 2011)

A mi me crea grandes dudas ese generador de efecto edision, sobre todo los que sabemos y saben de sonido, M31 deforma totalmente el balance espectral y el delicado balance de algunos sonidos.. para mi gusto no suena bien, pero bue es cuestion de oidos...
Lo vi instalado en 3 emisoras, en 2 no se nota en nada la diferencia de sonido, en una si, crea un sonido muy limpio como si no tuviese proceso de audio.. pero claro en algunos temas suena bien y en otros mal.

Para mi es marketing, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero no note diferencias al aire con ese equipo.

Marcelo, el procesador va antes que el procesador de audio


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2011)

Ahora yo me pregunto que entienden ustedes por efecto Edison?, porque ese circuito no es más que un amplificador a triodo trabajando en clase A con salida a transformador con acople capacitivo para que trave sin continua en el primario


----------



## Dano (Ene 22, 2011)

Cuando un sonido está procesado no hay forma de enmascararlo, lo que si puede hacer es procesarlo bien.

Aparatos mágicos no existen, todo marketing.


----------



## GustyArte (Ene 23, 2011)

Lo que lei por ahi es que "reconstruye" el sonido como sonaria un equipo valvular... o sea, es como si yo pasara musica con un casette y el procesador me lo recomponga como suena originalmente en estudio jaja.. marketing


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

Si pasa por un tubo de vacio, tendra carácteristicas de este, de echo los Marshall valvestate llevan un triodo en el pre, pero ojo, como dice Dano si el sonido es manipulado demasiado y no con cuidado los resultados pueden ser nulos a un desastre, Un tubo tampoco hace milagros, solo reproducir con calidad lo que entra a su grilla, pero si ya alli el sonido ests muy "manoseado" imposible que mejore nada.

Un tubo para poder aprovechar sus cualidades el sónido que se le ingresa tiene que ser bueno, por eso si un sonido es malo el tubo lo reproducira con gran fidelidad y sadra muy malo


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ahora yo me pregunto que entienden ustedes por efecto Edison?,


Cosas del marketing ...  
El efecto Edison no es mas que el efecto de emision termoionica, *inicialmente* llamado asi porque quien lo observo fue Edison --> Cualquier cosa que tenga un filamento y un catodo usa el "Efecto Edison" .


Agreguemos que ese circuito es bastante malo porque quien lo hizo, tuvo la mala idea de conectar el primario del trafo de salida a masa. De esa forma es mas sensible al ripple de la fuente que si hubiera conectado ese terminal al zener.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

No es un circuito que hubiera utilzado para nada, entrada a transformador mmmm y la salida, no esta puesta como dices muy bien Eduardo porque esta trabajando en AC de alli los tres capacitores, pero antes que eso no utilzaria el trafo y pondria otro triodo, aparte normalmente estos son dobles, y lo pondria como Cathode Follower y me evito toda esa cosar rarisims que han inventado en la salida, y en la entrada podria haber puesto un bjt y un fet si lo que queria hace es adaptar la impedancia y no un transformador.

En el caso particular coincido plenamente con Dano y Eduardo es algo Marketinero pero nulo en cuanto a calidad


----------



## Dano (Ene 23, 2011)

Unos minutos en google y encontré de donde venía el esquema.

http://www.lu8eha.com/edison/circuitos.htm
http://www.lu8eha.com/edison/edison.htm

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2011)

Bien Dano, Lu's hay muchos y muy buenos y con muy buenos concocimientos, con proyectos más que interesantes, pero aca que quiso hacer este, inventar la polvora?

Me imagino que ese equipo por incluir dicha valvulita ha de costara varias veces uno que no la trae para no aportar nada? es un asalto a mano desarmada.... 
Te meten la mano al bolsillo con tu consentimiento.

Hemos arreglado varias cosas de esa marca, enlaces algunos amplis, receptores. Nunca nos gusto para nada andan y nada más


----------



## carlitos759 (May 7, 2011)

muchachos lu8eha es el dueño de M31


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Estas seguro? es muy conocido en el ambiente LU..... tiene una muy buena página


----------



## Juan Norco (May 14, 2011)

Hemos arreglado varias cosas de esa marca, enlaces algunos amplis, receptores. Nunca nos gusto para nada andan y nada más[/QUOTE]

hola panda, decime que marcas en TX nacionales recomendas ya que veo que conoces mucho del tema. Saludos...........Juan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 4, 2011)

entonces que hace este aparato?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> entonces que hace este aparato?



Engañar a la gente, una forma de cobrar mucho más, el echo que tenga un tubo metido en todo el circuito no lograra que tenga el sonido que prentende, ya que para realmente obtenerlo todo el equipo tendria que ser con tubos y la recepción idem


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola gente ,me sumo a esta interesante charla,Es interesante ver como cada dia nos sorprenden con alguna novedad marketinera,Como bien dice el colega Eduardo,El efecto edison es aquel que,cierto dia,observaron este ,y uno de sus colaboradores "John Ambrose Fleming" Y que para edison No tenia, ninguna aplicacion practica, Igual que la corriente alterna Jaja,luego fleming ,inventaria el diodo de vacio y posteriormente Lee de forest lo perfeccionaria creando el audion. Estuve viendo la pagina oficial de m31 y en ningun lugar ofrecen este artilugio,quizas se dieron cuenta que era una chantada ,y lo sacaron,vaya uno a saber.

Con respecto a los equipos de esta firma ,Quiero aclarar que no tengo ninguna participacion en las ganancias ,solo les hago mantenimiento de vez en cuando jeje,Creo que su prestacion ,va en funcion de su precio,He visto equipos cien mil veces peor echos que estos ,enumero los que recuerdo y Que repare en su momento:Ephyll,mauro,tyros,Jecsa,etc etc etc.con respecto al procesador mk3 digamos que zafa,y da un sonido ,mas que aceptable ,no todos los radiodifusores pueden pagarse un orban optimod 8200,o similar.

Ahora considero que los powers de la linea homologada de m31 no me gustan para nada ,demasiado cablerio,demasiadas plaquetas y lo peor es esa fuente conmutada,que le han puesto,toda la vida me quedo con el modelo a trafo.

Bueno gente les mando un afectuoso abrazo a todos .

Atte El Griego.


----------



## fmclassics (Oct 17, 2021)

Ese circuito es para despistar, M31 usa la valvula 6FQ7 un doble triodo. el Efecto edison tal su nombre de M31, agrega un contenido armonico al audio proveniente de la consola, con la calidez del sonido valvular. Es simplemente eso, la diferencia de sonido solo se puede comprobar con instrumental, minimo un osciloscopio.


----------

